# Griffith Park Redux...



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

upper crystal springs has one lane open at last!
saw it from the lower road, will ride it tomorrow.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

cwg_at_opc said:


> upper crystal springs has one lane open at last!
> saw it from the lower road, will ride it tomorrow.


it was much more peaceful when both lanes were closed


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

I will ride to the observatory for a cup of coffee.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I did Trash Truck today. Lawd, it was hot. Not so much TT because of the headwind, but the ride to and from Griffith Park was a steam bath.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I did Trash Truck today. Lawd, it was hot. Not so much TT because of the headwind, but the ride to and from Griffith Park was a steam bath.


That's because you live in the valley. That's one reason why I moved out of the valley and into the city more than 20 years ago. I hate living in hot climate...


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

park's on fire again.

current time is 4:35pm.

looks like it's on the hollywood side this time.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Sucks...simply sucks. Sigh.:frown2:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Hopefully they'll knock it down right quick.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Too bad I wasn't posing at the observatory cafe when the fire started. I could have poured some coffee over it.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Good morning boys and girls...

Today (Thurs) is poser day for me and I'll be riding up to the observatory from the Los Felix side and coming down towards Travel Town. Be sure to wave.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

All right folks.....LolaLeatherHips is leading a night ride up to the observatory this Thurs, 9/13. This is a no-drop, social ride. Be there! 
Ride details can be found over @ Bikeforums.


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

Lola. Raaawrrr.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

You too happy Joy! I expect to see you there as well!


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

Who's happy Joy? I'm no girl, you fixie foo-foo.


----------



## LolaLeatherHips (Jul 17, 2007)

Happytime said:


> Lola. Raaawrrr.


Are you being a muscular man again, Happylongtime? You know I'm digging the soft lately. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Sacha (Jul 19, 2007)

Huh? wha?


----------



## Happytime (Jul 18, 2007)

I AM a muscular man, Lola. I'm built like a sprinting cheetah.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

6:30 tonight ...meet at Pickwick Bowl on Riverside Drive and bring lights. It'll be a nice pleasant evening. Everyone welcome to join this ride up to the observatory. Lots of fun...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Good riding! LolaLeatherHips took a bunch of pics tonight.


----------

